
On-Demand Gas Delivery Startups Want to Fill Up Your Car Anywhere - Osiris30
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-02/gas-delivery-startups-want-to-fill-up-your-car-anywhere-is-that-allowed
======
billhendricksjr
GaaS

